# Tour Stage 16 - 163k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Nearly the entire stage is uphil. At least it looks that way. The "sprint" comes at 117k, halfway up the second sloping ascent of the day. There is a Cat2 11k from the finish. After the summit is looks to be a quick descent to the finish. Was it two years ago we saw the Schlecks team up with Contador as they dropped Kloden, Contador gifting the stage to Frank on a stage like today? I could be off on a lot of facts there. Seems to be par for the course for me this year. 

I see Gilbert taking the sprint, Voeckler hanging in there and surviving another day with help from that descent, and all the GC contenders hanging together. Unless I'm right about two years ago. Then the Hardly Boys help Contadorget some time over Evans. 

Crazy Break? How are the Sanchez's descending skills?


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Would love see Voeckler hang on to yellow and see the Schlecks put on a real attack


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sanchez can descend very well. So can Contador, and Voeckler, and Evans. The Schlecks, however, can not.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

weltyed said:


> Crazy Break? How are the Sanchez's descending skills?


One of the best in the peloton. It'd be nice to see the little Basque team that could get another win.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I can totally see Voeckler getting a stage win here. 

If Rojas makes it over the climb he could take this stage.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

Voekler took a stage win earlier in the year (in the Dauphine???) descending in the wet and made everyone else look like a *****. This stage suits anyone who can climb well and has no fear. Its got "break" written all over it.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

If Rojas and Gilbert want to challenge for green, they should be able to gain some points here.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

nathanbal said:


> Voekler took a stage win earlier in the year (in the Dauphine???) descending in the wet and made everyone else look like a *****. This stage suits anyone who can climb well and has no fear. Its got "break" written all over it.


Didn't Tony Martin take that stage win by catching Voeckler on the descent?

I'm picking FdJ for the win.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

il sogno said:


> I can totally see Voeckler getting a stage win here.



I can't. He will not be able to get away from anyone, if he tries he will be chased down immediately. All he should care about is GC time, not placing on the day.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

nathanbal said:


> Voekler took a stage win earlier in the year (in the Dauphine???) descending in the wet and made everyone else look like a *****. This stage suits anyone who can climb well and has no fear. Its got "break" written all over it.


I can see Ryder Hesjedal in the break, but not being able to finish the deal. Thor for the win hehe.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

nOOky said:


> I can see Ryder Hesjedal in the break...



What break?

Almost halfway and still no group has gotten away, just coming up on the feed zone. Fast pace so far. I did NOT expect this, not today. I was sure it would be an early break/steady pace day for until the last climb at least. 

Does anyone know if certain teams have been covering more than others to keep the peloton together?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Sanchez can descend very well. So can Contador, and Voeckler, and Evans. The Schlecks, however, can not.


Yup. I'd love to see attacks on both the climb and the descent. I don't think it will happen unless one of the GC contenders is clearly in trouble and the others feel very confident they can get away.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sky chasing now. I saw HTC on one of the overhead shots earlier.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> Sky chasing now. I saw HTC on one of the overhead shots earlier.


Thanks for the info, makes sense.

Looks like this break will make to me, 60k to go.



Edit to add: yep, 2 minutes now, working together, good composition, peloton letting the foot off the gas.

That was fun to watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, this is getting fun. Good to see attacks in the break and the peloton!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

wiz525 said:


> Well, this is getting fun. Good to see attacks in the break and the peloton!


Strange to see the GC men fighting it out to breaking point on a cat 2 mountain given that we have Galibier etc still to go.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought that was the most interesting stage thus far. Love the result!


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Marc said:


> Strange to see the GC men fighting it out to breaking point on a cat 2 mountain given that we have Galibier etc still to go.


agree. but in hindsight, considering the vast difference in descending ability, it's a good move.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

wiz525 said:


> agree. but in hindsight, considering the vast difference in descending ability, it's a good move.


Yup. Paid off great for cuddles. Cost Andy a big chunk of change.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

nOOky said:


> I can see Ryder Hesjedal in the break, but not being able to finish the deal. Thor for the win hehe.


'Nice pick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a good day for Frandy Schleck. Leopard Trek has to be the big loser in the tour thus far.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I kept saying to people "remember Contador lost some time early in this year's Giro and last year's Tour." He rode well today (I'm not a Contador fan but I have to give respect where it's due), but too bad Sanchez seems to have GC ambitions (or sympathy for a fellow Spaniard) or else I think Cadel could have pulled out more time on Contador with some brilliant descending.

Also nice to see Ryder work for Thor - he realized it wasn't his finish against two guys with better sprinters so he set up a good win for the world champion. Garmin is having a GREAT tour, good team tactics...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

DZfan14 said:


> Not a good day for Frandy Schleck. Leopard Trek has to be the big loser in the tour thus far.


I'd contest that. 

I'd put that dis-honor on Radio Crash. No jerseys, no stage wins, and half their team crashed out injured. LT at least still has riders in GC top 10.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

OMG that right there is some real bike racing. About friggin time. 

Good on ya Cadel and Thor!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Marc said:


> Strange to see the GC men fighting it out to breaking point on a cat 2 mountain given that we have Galibier etc still to go.


I think someone saw weakness in Andy. Riis comes to mind.

As a general rule, beanpole physiques are hit hard by cold and wet weather. Might be the end of all hope, might have been a bad day.

Overall, an atypical and entertaining stage!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I think someone saw weakness in Andy. Riis comes to mind.
> 
> As a general rule, beanpole physiques are hit hard by cold and wet weather. Might be the end of all hope, might have been a bad day.
> 
> Overall, an atypical and entertaining stage!


Yup, great day of racing...I saw the profile and though it might be boring.

Huge crowd of Norwegian flag wavers for the ceremonies.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'd contest that.
> 
> I'd put that dis-honor on Radio Crash. No jerseys, no stage wins, and half their team crashed out injured. LT at least still has riders in GC top 10.


I have a soft spot for Horner. But I'll never pass on a chance to bash Radio Shack. Where was Levi today?


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Marc said:


> Strange to see the GC men fighting it out to breaking point on a cat 2 mountain given that we have Galibier etc still to go.


Here's where Cadel has the advantage...he'll choose 26"x2.4 tires...they'll slow him down in the valleys but once he get's into the snow he'll make up for it and then some


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

DZfan14 said:


> Not a good day for Frandy Schleck.


Good day for Frank, assuming he dreams of winning the GC.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

cityeast said:


> Here's where Cadel has the advantage...he'll choose 26"x2.4 tires...they'll slow him down in the valleys but once he get's into the snow he'll make up for it and then some


Cadel rides a 12" travel downhill bike for the day, takes a "Cav" up the mountain, then bombs straight down. Win!


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Albeto gained time on all the GC contenders... with the exception of the one person who is a SERIOUS threat to him... Cadel Evans. Albeit 4 seconds, it was still a loss.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

jwcurry83 said:


> Albeto gained time on all the GC contenders... with the exception of the one person who is a SERIOUS threat to him... Cadel Evans. Albeit 4 seconds, it was still a loss.


Yup... looks like it will be a battle between these two down to Paris.

Frank needs all the help he can get before Grenoble.


----------



## jonstringer (Oct 4, 2009)

Not a huge Alberto fan, but his attacks were bruital. I can't imagine responding to efforts that explosive for that long. It really speaks to the conditioning of Evans and Sanchez. Glad we're in the mountains as well.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

DZfan14 said:


> IWhere was Levi today?


He's 20' back now.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

(webcam): This is what it is looking like at 2400m near the Galibier (2700m):

http://la-grave.com/hiver/webcam.php?rx=1.6


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, the real favorites have become clear. I say its between sanchez and voeckler for a podium spot and the top spot is between contador and Evans. Even if frank comes in to grenoble in yellow, he will lose two minutes to Alberto and cadel there. Same with voeckler. I can see contador getting back some time in the next couple of days but I'm not sure that it will be enough to take out Evans, who looks really really good right now.


----------



## Tshea1 (Jul 17, 2011)

What a stage sad to see andy crack though, I didnt see the point of his quick acceleration no need to go on the attack until contador or cadel did just wait for tommorrow hopefully the GC put on another show


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

desurfer said:


> Cadel rides a 12" travel downhill bike for the day, takes a "Cav" up the mountain, then bombs straight down. Win!


Cadel is locking this up. He is riding like a GC champion.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Cadel has been covering every attack now in every mountain stage. Contador has rested before today. Andy and frank have tag teamed. Sanchez has burned some matches.

Big question to me, is how long can Cadel stay strong?

Next 3 days will tell the story for sure.

len


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Cadel is locking this up. He is riding like a GC champion.


Agreed; let's see if he can keep it up through the Alps.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

desurfer said:


> Agreed; let's see if he can keep it up through the Alps.


I certainly hope so. He's shown some chops this tour, and really, all he needs to do is defend his position. He's in the perfect place out of any of the GC guys.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

As a few of us warned back in the Pyrenees, the Schlecks needed to put the dagger into Contador when he was vulnerable. AC is looking better on the bike and probably working off the remnants of those crashes. Although Evans looked strong and put some time into AC on the descent, as CE is a good descender, I look for Contador to put time into everyone in the Alps. Schlecks have possibly ridden themselves off the podium today.

Separately, why was EBH asleep at the switch so close to the finish? He didn't even give himself a chance by letting Thor get such a big jump before he could respond.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like the top step will be a fight between Alberto and Evans. The Schlecks should focus their energies on getting rid of Vockeler if they even want on the podium tho its likely he will crack on one MTN day (course thats been said several times and he hasn't).


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

That was the Giro


----------



## ColdRider (Mar 17, 2005)

I am stil hoping Andy... but the other guys put a whole minute up on Andy in this stage? WTF?! Andy needs an il falco to guide him down... I love Voeckler, but don't think he can hang on on those 2 mountain stages. I have to admit Cadel is looking mighty good right now tho.

Stage 18 - HC / HC / HC finish
Stage 19 - 1 / HC / HC finish


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*I can't see if they're going uphill*

..yet


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

My compatriot Jelle is going to smash folks on 18. Granted he's 12 min 6 secs off the lead and he's a horrible ITT rider, but I could see him rocketing up the board on 18 as I think 18 will crush some of the GC hopefuls and if not 19 will surely do them in ...


If only Van Der Broeck hadn't crashed... I think he'd be right in the thick of things.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

LesDiablesRouges said:


> My compatriot Jelle is going to smash folks on 18. Granted he's 12 min 6 secs off the lead and he's a horrible ITT rider, but I could see him rocketing up the board on 18 as I think 18 will crush some of the GC hopefuls and if not 19 will surely do them in ...
> 
> 
> If only Van Der Broeck hadn't crashed... I think he'd be right in the thick of things.


En de rode duivels winnen het EK voetbal volgend jaar. :wink:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

cityeast said:


> Here's where Cadel has the advantage...he'll choose 26"x2.4 tires...they'll slow him down in the valleys but once he get's into the snow he'll make up for it and then some


We used to watch him rock the MTB here in the States. He was a really good MTB racer.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ColdRider said:


> I am stil hoping Andy... but the other guys put a whole minute up on Andy in this stage? WTF?! Andy needs an il falco to guide him down... I love Voeckler, but don't think he can hang on on those 2 mountain stages. I have to admit Cadel is looking mighty good right now tho.
> 
> Stage 18 - HC / HC / HC finish
> Stage 19 - 1 / HC / HC finish


If I could say something to Andy:
"you can't win TdF by default"


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Their going hell bent for leather"*


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

nOOky said:


> I can see Ryder Hesjedal in the break, but not being able to finish the deal. Thor for the win hehe.


Wow, when I typed that while eating my cereal I was only half serious!
I did expect Ryder to be in any break today, but Thor was an outside chance. I have yet to watch the stage, it is on my dvr and I'm about to watch.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Cancellara put in a good turn today on the front on that final climb for Frank and Andy but the Schlecks particularly Andy just didn't have it in their legs going up, let alone the descent. I bet they're wishing they played the Pyrenees differently now.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

I gotta believe ASchleck still has an attack left in em. We all remember how he was about to bury the field last yr. before the cursed chaingate reared its ugly head. For AS, it's not if but when. ATTACK OR DIE!!


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

serpico7 said:


> As a few of us warned back in the Pyrenees, the Schlecks needed to put the dagger into Contador when he was vulnerable. AC is looking better on the bike and probably working off the remnants of those crashes. Although Evans looked strong and put some time into AC on the descent, as CE is a good descender, I look for Contador to put time into everyone in the Alps. Schlecks have possibly ridden themselves off the podium today.
> 
> Separately, why was EBH asleep at the switch so close to the finish? He didn't even give himself a chance by letting Thor get such a big jump before he could respond.


I was one of them. You put time on a competitor any chance you can, just like today's stage where the Schlecks' decent skills aren't as good. Andy should have kept on the attack in the Pyrenees and possibly could have rode Cadel and Voeckler off his wheel, but at least he would have put time on Contador. Really wasn't any reason to put LT on the front if you have no plans of finishing the job.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ohvrolla said:


> I was one of them. You put time on a competitor any chance you can, just like today's stage where the Schlecks' decent skills aren't as good. Andy should have kept on the attack in the Pyrenees and possibly could have rode Cadel and Voeckler off his wheel, but at least he would have put time on Contador. Really wasn't any reason to put LT on the front if you have no plans of finishing the job.



After today and seeing the Schleck's lack of form, I'm wondering if they simply didn't have the legs to finish off the work Leopard started in the Pyrenees.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bruce_wayne said:


> I gotta believe ASchleck still has an attack left in em. We all remember how he was about to bury the field last yr. before the cursed chaingate reared its ugly head. *For AS, it's not if but when. ATTACK OR DIE!! *


i think we are all thinking "die."


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

nOOky said:


> Wow, when I typed that while eating my cereal I was only half serious!
> I did expect Ryder to be in any break today, but Thor was an outside chance. I have yet to watch the stage, it is on my dvr and I'm about to watch.


please send through tips for the next few stages!!!! i'm getting killed in the tips!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I got up at 6am to watch the stage today, and saw all of it before my family got out of bed. The whole thing was so awesome I think I'm going to watch it again tonight. And then get up early again in the morning for a possible repeat performance on stage 17.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> I got up at 6am to watch the stage today, and saw all of it before my family got out of bed. The whole thing was so awesome I think I'm going to watch it again tonight. And then get up early again in the morning for a possible repeat performance on stage 17.


Best final 60km in video-coverage in quite sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Marc said:


> Best final 60km in video-coverage in quite sometime. :thumbsup:


Agreed!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

serpico7 said:


> Separately, why was EBH asleep at the switch so close to the finish? He didn't even give himself a chance by letting Thor get such a big jump before he could respond.


He was tired I guess. Plus, he was up against Thor - who knows how to play this game really really well.


----------

